

The Cost of Living in 11 of the Most Expensive Cities in the World - collistaeed
http://images.smh.com.au/file/2014/01/05/5054744/costofliving.jpg?rand=1388923914725

======
marcelocamanho
Rio de Janeiro (approx. prices) Cappucino: $3 1L Petrol: $1.36 2 Movie
Tickets: $20 iPod nano 16GB: $330 Monthly Rent: $2000

I'd say things are pretty expensive for no reason around here..

------
Mankhool
Vancouver typically rates in the top 3 and is more expensive than Toronto.

------
rayuwa
Abuja, Nigeria should be on there.

